
Rockstar: 'GTA 5' Cops Not Racist - deusclovis
http://www.forbes.com/sites/davidthier/2013/09/27/rockstar-gta-5-cops-not-racist/?utm_campaign=techtwittersf&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social
======
saejox
If they are, then it makes GTA5 all the more realistic.

~~~
vinceguidry
Yeah, this is a great problem for Rockstar to have. People are starting to
take games seriously as social commentary. Oh how far we've come from the days
of Mortal Kombat.

